# "The Dolphin" (last natural "Gopher" fork)



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

So I had one more ash fork from The Gopher. It was not easy to figure out what to do with it as it was clearly in need of a lot of shaping.










So I debarked it first and removed the worst knobs.










Then I decided to make a humble fork with a "bird's head" handle, for tubular rubber this time. I shaped the fork arms accordingly.










But the handle had a long way to go before it was the way I wanted.










After lots of rasp and file work, I had the final shape. It looked like a diver jumping in, or a dolphin! So I sanded it with 120 grit and decided on the finish.










I used regular blue ink and gave it three soakings.










The ink was of course not soaked up evenly, which is what I wanted in order to highlight the grain. But I did not expect how well it turned out!



















It has just received the first poly coat, which will bring out the grain and color even more. Plus it will protect the wonderful frame forever.

Thanks, Gopher, your four frames have been a lot of fun!

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very creative, but Joerg, if you actually own any tubes, I'd really like to see it tubed up and shooting. How about a paper-punching video?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I do have all kinds of Thera Tube stuff, from the tan to the silver.

It is way to cold and snowey right now for any kind of video, this will have to wait.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This is beautiful. I like the colour too.


----------



## dim1254 (Dec 19, 2010)

if i had the opportunity to see so much snow...i would make slingshots everyday....specially in a place like germany..!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I love the way the ink makes the grain stand out what kind of ink did you use and how long did you soak for


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

We are in the beginning stages of a major blizzard here. Won't be going anywhere for a couple of days. . . Already I am working on something similar!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

dragonmaster said:


> I love the way the ink makes the grain stand out what kind of ink did you use and how long did you soak for


I used regular ink from cartridges. 4 of them in total. Applied it with a small brush.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting with the ink. I'm thinking of buying some cheap green ink from an office-supply store when I crew change and try it for a camouflage effect. How long did you soak it?

As always, something interesting!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice cool looking


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

jmplsnt said:


> How long did you soak it?


Ink dries very quickly, I just painted it with a small brush, let it dry five minutes, sanded/polished, and repeated the procedure.

Just applied the second coating of poly, it really makes a difference. So shiny.

Jörg


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work once again Joerg.. i like how that one turned out...


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome! I wanna try this. Joerg u should do a video tutorial on how to do this


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the tip on the ink and that is one amazing looking finish!

I think i'll go buy a 500ml bulk bottle of the stuff (used for refilling your own cartridges). I can pick up C,M,Y&K for about $6 a bottle ea, should be a lot cheaper then using cartridges.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ran out of Thera Tube Blue, used green instead...

This band set will last a very long time. I can fully butterfly it, but if I keep it at half butterfly, it will do 2000+ shots.

To bad the photo can not replicate the gloss and smoothness.










Jörg


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, just wow!

It almost looks like a satellite photo of a tropical island with a bit of cloud cover


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That came out fantastic. I spent about 3 hours on a dry fork today making a somewhat similar frame. Then it broke.







I am not going to throw it away, though. It's going to become a run of the mill gypsy rig.

If it was ash, that wouldn't have happened!


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

looking at it makes me feel like your in outer space looking at our earth


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Some more pics.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks great. May I ask how you debark?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Rasp.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome job Joerg, glad you enjoyed the forks, i love seeing what you have doen with them!


----------

